# Handling no-warning route turns in a paceline



## Sam Brasel (Jun 15, 2009)

The scenario: You're leading a paceline of experienced riders, some of whom you may not know, on a century ride with road markings. Speed is 20 mph. You may even be on a 1% downhill grade. You see an event road marking and suddenly realize that you are just 30 feet from a right turn that cannot be taken without braking. There is no stop sign, traffic light or obstruction to prevent you from going straight.

Question: As paceline leader, how would YOU handle this situation? Complete, A-to-Z answers, please. Calls, moves, etc.


----------



## Squrkey (Mar 24, 2012)

Keep going straight, maintain your line and a steady pace.


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Obviously you're concerned about a pile-up at the corner.

I would raise either arm as if I was "hailing the team car" or indicating I had a flat. Most people would now be alert to be waiting for words out of your mouth such as, "I have to fart!", "I have a flat.", or anything else. At the same time you started coasting so your speed will drop gradually. They'll ease up in a few seconds whereupon you can break the news to them that you just overshot the turn.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you brake, you're going to be making a lot of new friends. And they'll tell you so, after they get off you in the pileup you just caused. Better to miss the turn and have to regroup, than cause a crash.


----------



## MTBryan01 (Oct 17, 2011)

I was involved in a nasty crash with just this scenario a couple of years ago. In my opinion, the proper thing to do would be to continue peddling, put up your hand for everyone to see that you were slowing down, as you would with a stop sign, move off the front of the group, but do not brake to make the intersection. Blow on through (go straight) until you know everyone is slowing and prevent a crash.
Oh, I would yell 'slowing' too because it is possible others might notice the turn and everyone needs to be aware you are breaking up the paceline.


----------



## Gamecocktaco (Sep 30, 2009)

had this very same thing happen last month... I was on front at about 19 of a paceline of 8.... missed a "turn soon" mark but saw the "turn here" one.... started talking to those behind me... "There's our turn, but I missed it.... slowing.... sorry guys, I missed the turn until it was too late.... "

we only overshot by a hundred yards total before we all got turned around and back on track and nobody went down. I think last two might have even made the turn initially. 

BTW, I started talking BEFORE reducing pace to avoid any hard braking behind me.... slowed gradually and off to left of front of the line.


----------



## Sam Brasel (Jun 15, 2009)

OK, thanks for the replies. Useful information. :thumbsup:


----------

